# Word datei auslesen



## flashgod (26. September 2002)

Hi
vielleicht gibts dafür auch eine andere lösung

Ich möchte ein paar sachen aus einer word datei auslesen
ersetzen und in eine andere Speichern

das ganze programm läuft auch schon ohne probleme
aber nur in vba von word

jetz hab ich das ganze in VB versucht
also word datei usw... öffnen ist auch kein Problem
das einzige was ich bräuchte ist z.b eine bestimmte zeite
des activen Documentes auszulesen
??
Danke


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. September 2002)

du könntest einfach die objektbibliotheken von ms word in dein projekt einbinden. dann kannst du ein word-dokument als objekt ansprechen und ähnlich damit arbeiten, wie unter vba.


----------



## flashgod (26. September 2002)

ja genau das hab ich ja auch schon gemacht
also ich habe meine ersetzenfunktion übernommen und alles
funktioniert ohne probleme.

aber bin ich jetzt völlig blöd? oder finde ich keine methode zum auslesen eines dokumentes?

weil es muss ja irgendwie gehen oder?


----------

